# [resolved] some internet error: "hs_err_pid3"???



## rootsradical23 (Sep 16, 2005)

*some internet error: "hs_err_pid3"???*

hello, i'm back yet again! i was surfing yesterday when i was kicked offline and a notepad icon showed up on my desktop with the title "hs_err_pid3..."
it seems like some kind of error report- i ignored it, but it happened again today- i haven't experienced any other problems, but don't imagine that this is a good thing. here is the report log (or whatever it is) that showed up on my desktop:


#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x7c9010f3, pid=3032, tid=2256
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_02-b09 mixed mode)
# Problematic frame:
# C [ntdll.dll+0x10f3]
#

--------------- T H R E A D ---------------

Current thread (0x0c937838): JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-2" [_thread_in_native, id=2256]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, writing address 0x0c7c8f74

Registers:
EAX=0x00000000, EBX=0x162cbc08, ECX=0x0d84f644, EDX=0x0c7c8f6c
ESP=0x0d84f654, EBP=0x0d84f68c, ESI=0x0c7c8f58, EDI=0x0c7c8f6c
EIP=0x7c9010f3, EFLAGS=0x00010246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0d84f654)
0x0d84f654: 6d0d7b09 0c7c8f6c 0c937838 0c9378f4
0x0d84f664: 6d0c7ea3 0c937838 162cbc08 162cbc08
0x0d84f674: 0c937838 00000000 0d84f668 0d84fb64
0x0d84f684: 6d0f3240 00000000 0d84f6c0 07f2899c
0x0d84f694: 0c9378f4 0d84f6d0 00000003 101c0188
0x0d84f6a4: 0d84f69c 162cbc08 0d84f6d0 162ce2d8
0x0d84f6b4: 00000000 162cbc08 0d84f6d0 0d84f6f0
0x0d84f6c4: 07f22923 00000000 07f26449 101c0188 

Instructions: (pc=0x7c9010f3)
0x7c9010e3: 24 00 00 00 00 90 90 90 90 90 8b 54 24 04 33 c0
0x7c9010f3: ff 4a 08 75 26 89 42 0c f0 ff 4a 04 7d 03 c2 04 


Stack: [0x0d750000,0x0d850000), sp=0x0d84f654, free space=1021k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C [ntdll.dll+0x10f3]
j sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer._dispose()V+0
j sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.disposeImpl()V+23
j sun.awt.windows.WObjectPeer.dispose()V+42
j java.awt.Component.removeNotify()V+211
j java.awt.Container.removeNotify()V+67
j java.awt.Container.removeAll()V+82
j sun.plugin.viewer.frame.IExplorerEmbeddedFrame.windowClosing(Ljava/awt/event/WindowEventV+18
j java.awt.Window.processWindowEvent(Ljava/awt/event/WindowEventV+68
j java.awt.Window.processEvent(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV+69
j java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV+477
j java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV+42
j java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV+19
J java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV
J java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(ILjava/awt/ComponentZ
v ~RuntimeStub::alignment_frame_return Runtime1 stub
j java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/ComponentV+26
j java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(ILjava/awt/ConditionalV+4
j java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Ljava/awt/ConditionalV+3
j java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run()V+9
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V [jvm.dll+0x818e8]
V [jvm.dll+0xd4989]
V [jvm.dll+0x817b9]
V [jvm.dll+0x81516]
V [jvm.dll+0x9c1d6]
V [jvm.dll+0xfeeab]
V [jvm.dll+0xfee79]
C [msvcrt.dll+0x2a3b0]
C [kernel32.dll+0xb50b]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer._dispose()V+0
j sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.disposeImpl()V+23
j sun.awt.windows.WObjectPeer.dispose()V+42
j java.awt.Component.removeNotify()V+211
j java.awt.Container.removeNotify()V+67
j java.awt.Container.removeAll()V+82
j sun.plugin.viewer.frame.IExplorerEmbeddedFrame.windowClosing(Ljava/awt/event/WindowEventV+18
j java.awt.Window.processWindowEvent(Ljava/awt/event/WindowEventV+68
j java.awt.Window.processEvent(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV+69
j java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV+477
j java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV+42
j java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV+19
J java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Ljava/awt/AWTEventV
J java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(ILjava/awt/ComponentZ
v ~RuntimeStub::alignment_frame_return Runtime1 stub
j java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(ILjava/awt/Conditional;Ljava/awt/ComponentV+26
j java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(ILjava/awt/ConditionalV+4
j java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Ljava/awt/ConditionalV+3
j java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run()V+9
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub

--------------- P R O C E S S ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
0x07e40658 JavaThread "Thread-47" [_thread_blocked, id=2380]
0x0c859fc0 JavaThread "Thread-46" [_thread_in_native, id=3328]
0x07cc7200 JavaThread "thread applet-clientFrame.class" [_thread_blocked, id=2584]
0x0c921c80 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4068]
=>0x0c937838 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-2" [_thread_in_native, id=2256]
0x07ccae50 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3832]
0x07e724c0 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=1704]
0x07c1e700 JavaThread "traceMsgQueueThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1140]
0x07da16c0 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3048]
0x07cca968 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1364]
0x07d248e0 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3452]
0x07cb2c10 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2800]
0x07d17f08 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3748]
0x017d3788 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3612]
0x07d18af0 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2268]
0x07bea490 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=3512]

Other Threads:
0x07cc4198 VMThread [id=1736]
0x07c96ad0 WatcherThread [id=2792]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
def new generation total 576K, used 171K [0x10130000, 0x101d0000, 0x10890000)
eden space 512K, 21% used [0x10130000, 0x1014ae28, 0x101b0000)
from space 64K, 100% used [0x101c0000, 0x101d0000, 0x101d0000)
to space 64K, 0% used [0x101b0000, 0x101b0000, 0x101c0000)
tenured generation total 1408K, used 738K [0x10890000, 0x109f0000, 0x16130000)
the space 1408K, 52% used [0x10890000, 0x10948888, 0x10948a00, 0x109f0000)
compacting perm gen total 8192K, used 5974K [0x16130000, 0x16930000, 0x1a130000)
the space 8192K, 72% used [0x16130000, 0x16705820, 0x16705a00, 0x16930000)
No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00419000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
0x7c900000 - 0x7c9b0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c8f4000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77c10000 - 0x77c68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77d40000 - 0x77dd0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77f10000 - 0x77f57000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77f60000 - 0x77fd6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x77dd0000 - 0x77e6b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e70000 - 0x77f01000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77760000 - 0x778cc000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHDOCVW.dll
0x77a80000 - 0x77b14000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77b20000 - 0x77b32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x754d0000 - 0x75550000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
0x76c30000 - 0x76c5e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x76c90000 - 0x76cb8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771ac000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x774e0000 - 0x7761d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x5b860000 - 0x5b8b4000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x771b0000 - 0x77256000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x76f60000 - 0x76f8c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x77c00000 - 0x77c08000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x629c0000 - 0x629c9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\LPK.DLL
0x74d90000 - 0x74dfb000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll
0x773d0000 - 0x774d2000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
0x7c9c0000 - 0x7d1d5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x5d090000 - 0x5d127000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x5ad70000 - 0x5ada8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x65780000 - 0x657a3000 C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\AhJsctNs.dll
0x74720000 - 0x7476b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x75f80000 - 0x7607d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\BROWSEUI.dll
0x20000000 - 0x20012000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\browselc.dll
0x77b40000 - 0x77b62000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
0x76fd0000 - 0x7704f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77050000 - 0x77115000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x77260000 - 0x772ff000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x77fe0000 - 0x77ff1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x77a20000 - 0x77a74000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
0x76600000 - 0x7661d000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
0x77920000 - 0x77a13000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x769c0000 - 0x76a73000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10128000 c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
0x71ad0000 - 0x71ad9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x71ab0000 - 0x71ac7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71aa0000 - 0x71aa8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x76b40000 - 0x76b6d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76380000 - 0x76385000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
0x59a60000 - 0x59b01000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DBGHELP.DLL
0x76ee0000 - 0x76f1c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.DLL
0x76e90000 - 0x76ea2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
0x76eb0000 - 0x76edf000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll
0x76e80000 - 0x76e8e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
0x76990000 - 0x769b5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
0x76b20000 - 0x76b31000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
0x77c70000 - 0x77c93000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
0x76d60000 - 0x76d79000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x71b20000 - 0x71b32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
0x75f60000 - 0x75f67000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
0x71c10000 - 0x71c1e000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
0x71cd0000 - 0x71ce7000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
0x71c90000 - 0x71cd0000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
0x71c80000 - 0x71c87000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETRAP.dll
0x71bf0000 - 0x71c03000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\SAMLIB.dll
0x722b0000 - 0x722b5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
0x75f70000 - 0x75f79000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
0x0ffd0000 - 0x0fff8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x62900000 - 0x62955000 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
0x75cf0000 - 0x75d81000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlang.dll
0x018b0000 - 0x01938000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll
0x75e90000 - 0x75f40000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SXS.DLL
0x01680000 - 0x0168e000 C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCR71.dll
0x01a40000 - 0x01d06000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
0x01d10000 - 0x01d47000 C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
0x7c120000 - 0x7c139000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL71.DLL
0x7c3a0000 - 0x7c41b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP71.dll
0x01d90000 - 0x02055000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x71a50000 - 0x71a8f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
0x662b0000 - 0x66308000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x71a90000 - 0x71a98000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x65200000 - 0x65213000 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\pubmod.dll
0x76fc0000 - 0x76fc6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x65000000 - 0x65032000 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ypubc.dll
0x76f20000 - 0x76f47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x64100000 - 0x6411c000 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YMERemote.dll
0x76fb0000 - 0x76fb8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x7d4a0000 - 0x7d787000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
0x746c0000 - 0x746e7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
0x746f0000 - 0x7471a000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763ad000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x65700000 - 0x65718000 C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\AhAScr.dll
0x033a0000 - 0x033ca000 C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\Aavm4h.dll
0x64500000 - 0x64539000 C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashBase.dll
0x64000000 - 0x64010000 C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\aswCmnOS.dll
0x64080000 - 0x6409c000 C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\aswCmnB.dll
0x033d0000 - 0x033f6000 C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\aswCmnS.dll
0x64800000 - 0x64818000 C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashTask.dll
0x64580000 - 0x64622000 C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\aswAux.dll
0x75c50000 - 0x75cbe000 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
0x66e50000 - 0x66e90000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
0x73000000 - 0x73026000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x76200000 - 0x76271000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
0x72d20000 - 0x72d29000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x72d10000 - 0x72d18000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
0x77be0000 - 0x77bf5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
0x767f0000 - 0x76817000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
0x68100000 - 0x68124000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll
0x73300000 - 0x73367000 c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
0x73dd0000 - 0x73ece000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC42.DLL
0x30000000 - 0x30222000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8.ocx
0x763b0000 - 0x763f9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x6d430000 - 0x6d43a000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddrawex.dll
0x73760000 - 0x737a9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
0x73bc0000 - 0x73bc6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x6bdd0000 - 0x6be06000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
0x6be10000 - 0x6be6a000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtmsft.dll
0x06220000 - 0x06267000 C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroPDF.dll
0x71d40000 - 0x71d5c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
0x6cc60000 - 0x6cc6b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dispex.dll
0x6d590000 - 0x6d5a1000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
0x5edd0000 - 0x5ede7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEPRO32.DLL
0x6d400000 - 0x6d417000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jpiexp32.dll
0x6d450000 - 0x6d468000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jpishare.dll
0x6d640000 - 0x6d7c5000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x6d280000 - 0x6d288000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\bin\hpi.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76bfb000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d610000 - 0x6d61c000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\bin\verify.dll
0x6d300000 - 0x6d31d000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\bin\java.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\lib\deploy.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\lib\plugin.jar -Xmx96m -Djavaplugin.maxHeapSize=96m -Xverify:remote -Djavaplugin.version=1.5.0_02 -Djavaplugin.nodotversion=150_02 -Dbrowser=sun.plugin -DtrustProxy=true -Dapplication.home=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0 -Djava.protocol.handler.pkgs=sun.plugin.net.protocol -Djavaplugin.vm.options=-Djava.class.path=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\classes -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\lib\deploy.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\lib\plugin.jar -Xmx96m -Djavaplugin.maxHeapSize=96m -Xverify:remote -Djavaplugin.version=1.5.0_02 -Djavaplugin.nodotversion=150_02 -Dbrowser=sun.plugin -DtrustProxy=true -Dapplication.home=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0 -Djava.protocol.handler.pkgs=sun.plugin.net.protocol vfprintf
java_command: <unknown>

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE15~1.0_0\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\AGL;C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONICS~1\;.
USERNAME=Owner
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 12 Stepping 0, AuthenticAMD


--------------- S Y S T E M ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 2

CPU:total 1 family 15, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2

Memory: 4k page, physical 391664k(97152k free), swap 940320k(471700k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_02-b09) for windows-x86, built on Mar 4 2005 01:53:53 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 6.0



what is it, and can you please help????????? thank you very much! 

-js


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

This is generated by a VM ( *Virtual Machine* ) bug. Change your version of VM. Nothing too big to worry about.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use sun java


----------



## rootsradical23 (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks so much- iwas nervous that i got some crazy virus AGAIN!!! thank you, thank you, thank you!!! where is the best place to download sun java??????


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

http://www.java.com/en/index.jsp

If interested here is a brief information and more links from microsoft about VM support : http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/java/


----------



## rootsradical23 (Sep 16, 2005)

well, that was a simple problem with a simple solution!! thank you very much!!
PROBLEM SOLVED...again!!


----------

